# Gazebo to York Show



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Is there anyone coming to the York Show passing by Gloucester and would be willing to collect the gazebo from Nukes??

Please will you pm Nuke re collection and then let me know.

Angie....................


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi folks

If you are still in need of a gazebo delivery service, we are going to York- albeit working.

If someone could drop it over to Moreton we'll happily take it in the parts trailer.

It would be useful to know the size of it to ensure we have room.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda,

that is very kind of you to offerI will get Nuke to send you the details of it, will you be at Shepton Show as Nuke is comming down on the Saturday and he could bring it with him. From what I can remember there is about 3 or 4 bags with poles and 2 bags with the tent pieces.


Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jaquie
Sadly we can't make Shepton as it clashes with the Vanfest at Malvern which we do every year.
I will PM Nuke and see if he can get it over to Moreton.

See you at York!
Linda


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Linda, 
We just need a few strong men now to erect it, 
do you know any??? :lol: :lol: 

See you at York

Angie.....................


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

an99uk said:


> We just need a few strong men now to erect it,
> do you know any??? :lol: :lol:


Now there's a question :lol: :lol:

There are a few on here but whether they will be at York remains to be seen....errr...Artona, Lugnutt, Snelly, Gromett, Kands - to name a few :wink:

Perhaps have a word with Kands....he's a dab hand at organizing "erecting parties" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will help if we can but we'll be struggling with our own tent in the traders area :roll:

Look forward to meeting you!
Linda


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi 

We will be arriving at York Friday late morning and will be willing to help with any erections necessary 8O 8O 8O 


Trevor


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Trevor.
You can show me your muscles,
Teehee!!!

Lets hope for fine DRY weather.

Angie.....................


----------

